# My ebb and flow plans...



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 26, 2006)

After some research i decided on an ebb and flow setup for my first hydro grow.

Heres a paint diagram on the closet setup...

We are basicly using a huge file cabinet for our room, Do i need to seal all the cracks? Any comments/suggestions are welcome..

Ill be STARTING the build of the room on the 5th of jan


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 26, 2006)

Whats up Mustang, Not a hydro guy but so far as the lighting and airflow you've got the right idea, Just be sure you seal up all the cracks and holes in yer cab so that no light is able to enter or escape. This will prevent problems with self pollination during flower. Good luck.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks man, what would you reccomend to seal everything with? Im a car guy, and have LOTS of silicone laying around lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 26, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> Thanks man, what would you recommend to seal everything with? I'm a car guy, and have LOTS of silicone laying around lol


Hey man, I'm an ebb and flow lover. I'd be glad to help you.

The best way to seal would be with weather stripping. It's rubber, flexible and dark colored. Put it anywhere light escapes. Put a very bright light in your cabinet and turn out the room lights. Seal anywhere you see even a tiny bit of light. Overkill is better than the results of a light leak.

Now, for your cabinet:

I'm guessing at the measurements:

Floor to bottom of grow area: 2"
Reservoir: 12"
Grow chamber 10"
Max Plant height: 41"
Plant to light gap: 12"
Light height: 8"
Fire safety gap above light: 12"

This adds up to a fraction over 8 feet in height without the top shelf.

You need to lose that, and do your clones somewhere else.

Also, when your lights are at max height, you need your intake and exhaust fans to be clear, so the exhaust would have to be at the very top of the cabinet for best results and the intake at the bottom, just above your grow chamber.

With major LST, you could still pull in a harvest of about a half pound if your real careful and max out your area.

Was I clear about your height restrictions? Hydro takes a lot of room because of your reservoir and grow chambers having to be on top of each other.

This is all guesses on your light height etc.

Let me know how you want to proceed man.

Good luck!


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks alot stoney i was hoping you would come in here!!! 

I WILL move the exhaust and intake ducts to the top of the cabinet...thanks on that!

Also what is LST>? and I can just use dryer duct for the exhaust right? 

Also stoney, how many plants do you think i could use in this big of an area? i was thinking 5-6

So weatherstripping around the door areas will work perfect, and ill get some mylar to line the cabinet inside...What size HPS light do you reccomend for that size chamber? We have limeted space so ALL growing will be done in this closet lol
If im going to spend the $$$$$ on the HPS light...can i use that light to start my babies off or will it be too much...


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 26, 2006)

Also on the exhaust side...If i just mold a charcoal filter to the top...and run the exhaust through there i don't think i will have an odor issue.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 26, 2006)

MM:Thanks a lot stoney i was hoping you would come in here!!! 
I WILL move the exhaust and intake ducts to the top of the cabinet...thanks on that!

SB: The exhaust at the top, intake at the bottom. The intake could be passive, but a fan would extend the life of both fans. Make sure they're both the same CFM.

MM: Also what is LST>? 

SB: Basically, Low Stress Training, (LST) is bending the plant tops over to make better use of your area. You gently bend the tops over and restrain them so that the top is lower than the next branching on the same stem. This makes the other branches grow much faster and gives you more tips.

MM: I can just use dryer duct for the exhaust right?

SB: Sure. Make sure it exhausts in a MJ friendly area.

MM: Also stoney, how many plants do you think i could use in this big of an area? i was thinking 5-6

SB: The minimum area is one square foot per/plant. I would grow no more than 4 in that small of an area. One would do it with LST.

MM: So weatherstripping around the door areas will work perfect

SB: Yes.

MM: ill get some mylar to line the cabinet inside...

SB: Flat white paint will work almost as well and is way easier to maintain.

MM: What size HPS light do you recommend for that size chamber? We have limited space so ALL growing will be done in this closet lol
If I'm going to spend the $$$$$ on the HPS light...can i use that light to start my babies off or will it be too much...

SB: Two 150 watt HPS would be perfect. Make sure you have remote ballasts.


----------



## papasoulfart (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't think you need the air pump for an ebb and flo.  The rush of water that goes back to the res should churn enough air into your nutes


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

papasoulfart said:
			
		

> I don't think you need the air pump for an ebb and flo. The rush of water that goes back to the res should churn enough air into your nutes


That's very true man. The primary way that ebb and flow provides oxygen is from the dry cycle. As the water level drops in the grow chamber when the pump quits running, oxygen is drawn down to the very bottom of the grow chamber. This provides all the oxygen that is needed for the plants.

I have my return positioned so that it splashes with force into the reservoir to provide the equal mixing of nutrients in the solution. This is because I add a gallon a day to my solution.

This return does help aerate the water also, but really isn't needed for that because of the way ebb and flow works.

The airstone isn't needed at all.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks! That will save some $$$ 

Do you have a pic of the return?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> Thanks! That will save some $$$
> 
> Do you have a pic of the return?


 
Yep, It doesn't show much, but that's really the "KIS" principle in practice.

I've Kept It Simple.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

Cool thats the type of return i had it mind


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yep, It doesn't show much, but that's really the "KIS" principle in practice.
> 
> I've Kept It Simple.


 
ahhh some inside looks of the SB!  Looks like mine... but a lil different... (mine is all black)


----------

